# OCing with ASRock Z77 and i5 3570



## Laurijan (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi!

Does anyone have the ASRock Z77 Extreme4 and a i5 3570k?
If yes then which OC setting and volt do you use to achive your overclock?
I am especially interest to know if you use power saving feature + CPU volt and Offset volt.
BTW is Offset volt the same as DVID?

Lauri


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 10, 2012)

Issue resolvend. Found a site with a tutorial about ASRock bios and overclocking.

Have a look:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/...guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition#


----------

